# Bunny Ball Pit???



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Feb 23, 2013)

so my boyfriend an I will be bringing our newest bun back to the house rabbit society chapter near us because of aggression between her and our rabbit that isnt improving and we just dont have the room to house two separate buns right now. we decided to wait until we are moved into our new place (next summer) before trying to bond again. 
so we were thinking of what to do with the extra NIC cubes that were used for Luna's cage. we knew we wanted to add on to Franks cage but we didnt want to go any wider because of the area he is in, so we want to go higher. 

This is the idea I have come up with and I am wondering if it sounds like a good idea to you guys or not?

right now his cage is a 2x3x2 (he is a himilayan dwarf) the second level is 1x1x2 on the far left side. 
my idea is to add a third level that would be 2x3x2 but minus one floor cube above his second level that he can hop up through. 
I want to use two extra grids to make 2 small walls that would create a 1x1x2 "room" on the far right side he will get in through a cardboard "doggy door" ill make and then ill fill his "room" with the ball pit balls you can buy at walmart? they are plastic and I know if he were to chew them they'd pop easily, but knowing him I know he chooses his chew things because of taste, and the things in his cage that are meant for chewing have always gotten shredded while his other toys and hides always stay untouched. ill keep an eye on any balls with chewed spots and if it looks like something he will eat then ill just take them out. 

my thought is that he can use his "bunny ball pit" as a space to dig/move/throw/rearrange all he wants without the mess of shredded paper or hay. 
I had seen this idea on a bunny website before and it was used more in a big room they had put a pile of the balls into, and my idea is more just personalizing it and making it a part of his home. 

he gets free roam whenever we arent home (right now its more like4/5 hours because is in while luna is out for half the day). but I still want him to have his own play area in his cage for when he is in there while im in class or work. 


sorry for the long post, im just excited about this idea!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Feb 24, 2013)

hoping this pops it up to the top of the new posts? anyone have any comments? lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like fun to me! Lol! Go for it!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ps. I think everyone is offline having fun today. Not much action has been going on lol


----------



## farrelldoc (May 25, 2013)

PwnzorsNTittylwinks said:


> so my boyfriend an I will be bringing our newest bun back to the house rabbit society chapter near us because of aggression between her and our rabbit that isnt improving and we just dont have the room to house two separate buns right now. we decided to wait until we are moved into our new place (next summer) before trying to bond again.
> so we were thinking of what to do with the extra NIC cubes that were used for Luna's cage. we knew we wanted to add on to Franks cage but we didnt want to go any wider because of the area he is in, so we want to go higher.
> 
> This is the idea I have come up with and I am wondering if it sounds like a good idea to you guys or not?
> ...



Did you ever make the ball pit? If so, can you post a photo? I'm thinking of making a ball pit too. I was thinking of a cardboard box outside the cage, but Jet already has a three-story cage, and I like your idea! We could modify the third floor. :goodjob


----------



## farrelldoc (May 25, 2013)

I was also thinking of making a two-stage pit in the cardboard box with hollow plastic golf balls to facilitate digging and hiding. The two stages would be divided, one stage deeper than the other. (Maybe the first, shallow stage could have ball pit balls and the deeper stage would have the golf balls.)

Comments?


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (May 25, 2013)

I actually ended up buying him play bowling ball pins and balls, and he pushes those around the top area and rearranges them. id still like to give him a ballpit though seperate to the cage, we are moving in a few weeks and im hoping to use the move as an excuse to change things up a bit


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2013)

Instead of a ball pit, I use a very large litter pen and fill it with hand shredded newspaper. Our bunnies love it--the arrange the paper, toss it around, and go under it like a submarine. Nikki spends her first 20 minutes out arranging the paper to how she wants its. Coal used to burrow under and you could see the paper move and then she'd pop up like a periscope.


----------



## tamsin (May 27, 2013)

I gave Scamp some of the balls awhile back: http://www.therabbithouse.com/blog/2011/08/27/rabbit-ball-pit/ they are very thin plastic though and he punctured a few just playing not with any intent to chew. I wouldn't leave him unsupervised with them as I don't think they'd stand up to much. Maybe card board tubes/balls instead?


----------

